# Shanks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its the time of year to get those shanks harvested before the sap rises.

Had a run down to the local wood where hazel has been planted to protect the young trees from the wind,

The hazel has just been left to grow and i am the only person thats harvested some, its getting out of hand as its just been left to its own will, pity as it will die back if not managed correctly.Theres loads of hazel to cut but i am getting pretty selective now

I did manage to get 40 cut today in 1. 5 hours theres no rush also managed to find what i think may make a natural thumb stick , will have to see when there seasoned. out tommorow to cut another 50 + if ican.

There are two more wooded areas that has a lot of hazel which have never been touched , i think i could do with a trailer if i had somewhere to store them,

I do keep my eyes open for thumb sticks there difficult to find a total stick with the thumb piece growing in . but some times theres one to cut and mount







local hazel







the shanks cut







mayby a thumb stick topper.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice collection, will have to go hunting!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

back to the woods this morning another 30 shanks cut

a couple of natural thumb sticks about 49 inches , so a bit of room to play with when i cut them to size well pleased, also a couple of thumb stick for toppers

Hopefull going to a different wood tommorow depending on weather


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You harvested a good looking group of sticks and thumb stick topper cobalt. Is it really 2016 workable inventory?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes it will have to season before i use them. I have about 100 from last year to work with . It saves a substantial amount of money harvesting your own , to buy 5 decent shanks it costs about 40£ with postage think that around 55$ ? so its well worth it. even tho i know the shanks that i buy are of a very goof quality and never had a bad one from that supplier. Have bought of ebay but quality of them vary so much and never a 100% happy with them.

I tend to trade the shanks for of cuts of buffalo horn or rams horn with the blokes from the stickmaking club anyway so its handy


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cobalt,beavers don't cut as much wood as you do! 

Where do you store all that inventory? I have about 3 dozen sticks in a barrel in my garage and a few others stuffed behind the door in my downstairs utility room. I'm out of room!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The useable stuff will be under my workbench,with the new shanks stored in the garage.I tie them up in bundles of ten and hang them from the roof..There so handy to have on hand and are all good workable shanks ,Theres nothing that i would consider a show stick,as i dont think the patterns are good enough on the bark

There all pretty straight some will need tweeking


----------

